# Amberlea's Tiels!



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hello all!

Many of you may know Amberlea (i love Budgie), from all of the Outstanding photos she has posted here of her budgies and cockatiels.
This video is a celebration of her hilarious cockatiels, Charlie and Milo.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTdEi7TUFBc"]Amberlea's Tiels - YouTube[/nomedia]*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wonderful video, I quite enjoyed watching it!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*What adorable little tiels!! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ollie,

Amberlea's tiels are gorgeous and you certainly made a wonderfully creative video to show them off to their fullest!

Thank you for sharing it with us - I enjoyed it tremendously.*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


aluz said:



Wonderful video, I quite enjoyed watching it! 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much! *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


JuliosMom said:



What adorable little tiels!! 

Click to expand...

And Sooo Funny, too!*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:



Ollie,

Amberlea's tiels are gorgeous and you certainly made a wonderfully creative video to show them off to their fullest!

Thank you for sharing it with us - I enjoyed it tremendously.

Click to expand...

Thank you very much, Deb - it means alot to me that you enjoyed it!*


----------

